# Noma Jackpot!



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

In a previous post, I asked about getting Noma parts.

Cranman hooked me up with some needed parts.

Today, a fellow that I know gave me two Noma machines. One has an 8HP Tecumseh and is 27" wide. The other has a 10HP Tecumseh and is 29" wide. He says that they both work. 

The 8HP engine needs a starter rope and the bird droppings cleaned off of it.

The larger one apparently needs nothing - he said it just didn't throw snow very far.

Anyway, both units are now in my possession. I need to decide what I am going to do with them. Tune them up and sell them? Part them out on Ebay? Keep one of them for parts? I know that the time to sell is gone until next fall/winter.

One thing I can say, I will be making a video on rebuilding the Noma (MTD) auger gear box. (Thanks again Cranman):rock:


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes Cranman is a heck of a nice guy, Quite a few on here are, And we all seem to try and help each other out if we can.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I and others have helped many with parts and info to get machines running. Almost like family. Congrats on getting your parts along with new projects to keep you out of trouble.

It was good of Cranman to help you out.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm glad the gearbox was the right one Scott! I just picked up a really nice Murray made Craftsman 2 1029, almost a match to my 1032. I've got another Noma 1029, but I've never used any of them....They look like tanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Now you have to figure out if you're collecting or flipping :devil:
.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

He's flipping collecting I tell ya..... At least on the good side he won't be buying up all the great deals that pop up in the area LOL I may get to them first.... Well when he's not going after them anyway LOL


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm only collecting until there is snow and buyers...then flipping. Dauntae was good enough to give me a lead on a couple he was going to pass on, last week. Of course I was weak......


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Sir you need that 10 step program, First step.... Admit you have a problem LOL


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

My whole problem is no wife to point out my flaws.....


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

cranman said:


> My whole problem is no wife to point out my flaws.....


You admit to having flaws? Or aren't aware you have any and need a wife to inform you of such?

Thanks for your frequent helpful posts.


----------



## Scater (Feb 21, 2021)

cranman said:


> I'm glad the gearbox was the right one Scott! I just picked up a really nice Murray made Craftsman 2 1029, almost a match to my 1032. I've got another Noma 1029, but I've never used any of them....They look like tanks.


Seem from the threads you might be the person to help me Cranman 😊. I have a Noma built Canadiana 8hp BS engine 27” cut. I need both belts and can’t seem to find the correct part numbers or belt sizes to reference. Trying to use a newer Murray built model number but not sure if they would be an exact match. Any suggestions?


----------



## Roger D (Mar 11, 2021)

For anyone looking for manuals for NOMA snowblowers contact Ask a Small Engine Troubleshooting or Repair Question | Briggs & Stratton

choose technical support 

with ALL the info on the model/serial# sticker, they may be able to send it. they sent me the manuals for my NOMA Grand Prix GP 1028EL

Took several weeks to get a reply but they sent the manuals



I am happy to share the manuals that I have,



Noma GP 1028EL : 11437
ALSO FOR GP 1032 and GP 1232


Tecumseh 10hp motor manual : 181-639-1 88



Hope this helps !


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

My recently acquired 9hp Murray-Craftsman 29" blew snow very poorly after I got it up and running good, about 8-10ft. There was a lot of space between the impeller blades and the housing. After putting the rubber paddles on it this sucker will throw snow and ice over 25ft. in the air, it went from a good snow blower to a great snow blower. I just have no snow now to do anymore testing.


----------

